# Is declaration of commitment required for employment visa ?



## adamkaz (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello, 

While filling the (VIDEX) application for national visa, there is question regarding Is declaration of commitment, is it required in case of employment visa ? 

Thanks in advance


----------

